# One year olds ....



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

We've recently adopted a gorgeous one year baby girl. I want to be a good mum and help her learn and spend time with her playing / reading. For anyone who has had a one year old they will know that one year old's have the attention span of a gnat  

We go to play group, go out pretty much every day (even if just to the shop). She loves being out and is incredibly sociable so visits to family are always a big hit as she is sunny and happy the whole time. My MIL doesn't believe she ever cries (I've assured her she does!). She has lots of toys which came with her but I think she may have outgrown them as the only ones she plays with are the ones she got for her birthday and all her noisy toys which we acquired before she came. She adores books.

Apart from toys, books and outings, what else do people do? I've read so much on the Internet and found lots of homemade great ideas, but most are not suitable given at her age everything goes in her mouth.  I want to help her develop and keep her stimulated. I've ordered a nursery rhymes CD and also a baby signing DVD. 

Wondering if anyone has good ideas for days like today when I'm coming down with yet another cold / virusy thing, DH is off work poorly, and I need to keep her entertained. 

She's such a sweetie but it will be easier when her attention span is a bit longer and we can engage in things like play dough without her eating it   I worry I'm not doing enough, DH says I'm talking rubbish and doing great...you know how it is! She 'helps' me with things like washing (hands me pegs), pulls the washing out of the machine and loves watching me Hoover (no idea - fascinates her!) so I am managing to get my housework done because we do it together or she bashes Tupperware whilst I load the dishwasher. I've got stations around the house of things she can play with when I'm making the bed or drying my hair - usually Tupperware, it's her favourite!

I'm so new to this and I'm not really sure what other mums do. I filled a bottle with rice earlier to make a maraca which she liked and a strapless handbag with various safe bits and pieces for her to 'discover'. I'm so keen to help her develop but equally find things that we can both engage in.

So any bright ideas of things one year olds love and can learn through? Her favourite toy right now is her shape ball.

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

My nephew at that age was entertained for ages with a wine bucket just basically water and ice. He loved splashing it and getting shocked by the cold ice. Friends little girl loved running water just splashing watching it drip. Trays or pans of rice and or pasta with littler tubs she can poor from and too. It makes a mess but hoovers up really easy.  Anything that involves movement.  Make things change with glitter or sequins again hoover well . Bean bags are good if loves balls easier to grab and throw  . All cheap options . You sound like a fab fun mummy x x


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Look up play at home mum/mom blogs on google... There are some great ideas and insight out there.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks ladies...l will try the rice/pasta thing and try to keep her from putting it in her mouth! Will look up some blogs....


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi mummy elf,
My back ground is in early years and one of the biggest hits with one year olds is homemade play dough. You don't need to worry about it going in her mouth too much as you will have made it yourself and know exactly what is in it, also, it tastes pretty horrible as there's a lot of salt in it.
Recipe is
2 x cups flour 
1 x cup salt
2 x cups hot water
2 x table spoons cooking oil
2 x table spoons cream of tartar (this helps it last longer)

You can then add glitter, food colouring etc depending on what colour you want it, if you want it sparkly. You basically put it all in a bowl and mix. If it's too sticky, add extra flour. Should keep in the fridge for about 3 weeks.

The tupperware sounds fab, pots and pans and wooden spoons are also good. Try googling heuristic play, basically play with natural objects, seems to hold children's attention for longer than lots of other play. 

Sounds like you are a fab mummy

Xxx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Yup completely agree that toys don't hold children's attention as much as other things at this age.  Also, I wouldn't worry too much about what she puts in her mouth.  Nothing in stuff sold for kids, paint, play dough, glitter etc will actually be toxic.  It might not taste nice, but it's not going to kill her.  
Playdough is so salty they don't normally eat it more than once.  Having said that Bladelet insistently tries at least one mouthful of sand every time I open up the sandpit.  It tastes absolutely foul, but it doesn't appear to be doing him any harm.

Water play is a good one for babies and toddlers.  In this hot weather I've been having a cool bath with the kids after nap time, they're all hot and sweaty and it gives us a half hour or so of really good play.  Sometimes I fill it ridiculously full of bubbles, other times we just splash a bit and try to catch the slippy soap.  

Drumming with hands or wooden spoons on old boxes/pans.

Bubbles.

Physical play occupies Bladelet for a long time and is very good for bonding.  Just little things like putting a duvet on the floor and wriggling round on it with me while I tickle him occasionally goes down great.  Throwing, rolling balls is a good one for this age, they're just getting the coordination to grab and drop so most kids really are pleased with themselves doing stuff like this.  Simple blocks and wackers seem to occupy much better than electronic toys.

Cornflour is still my favourite.  Mix it with water, it won't hurt her if she eats it, and they (and I) love squidging it!  When Wyxling was 18 months she would play with that and 3 or 4 different size bowls for upwards of an hour.  It's very messy though, so ideally one for the garden if you don't have a laminate floor!

Hand and foot painting.

Dangling them upside down, flying, throwing them in the air, round and round the garden, this little piggy etc.  I tend to do this quite slow paced and Bladelet will sit for 15-20 minutes just playing/singing/clapping etc with no toys involved, and have a little snuggle.

Chasing cats.

I sing to both children a lot, do all the actions, Bladelet loves it and mimics the basics.

I'll rack my brains and try and think of other things too.

I think it's important that children learn to entertain themselves as well, and certainly at this age providing constant stimulation just isn't necessary.  I have two very different children.  Wyxling came from a foster placement where the f/c provided constantly changing entertainment.  She was always putting activities in from of them, often while the TV was on and music playing too, plus lots of toys out.  As soon as one of them got bored, or often the older child took what Wyxling was doing away from her, something else was given to her to do.  Bladelet came from a foster placement where sometimes he was played with, and sometimes he did his own thing while the adult in the room supervised and did other stuff.  Bladelet plays independently,  until recently Wyxling wouldn't play with her toys unless I was sat there playing with her, and although she has a very inquisitive mind, she looks to me to provide constant entertainment.

There was an interesting article recently, and I can't find it, but basically it suggested that in order for our children to develop an imagination and learn how to amuse themselves, sometimes they need to be bored.  Don't feel bad if you're not constantly entertaining her!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you, lots of great suggestions!

Thank you for the play dough recipe KB and the cornflour idea wyxie - hadn't thought of that. We've done water play in the garden which she loves and she loves being sung to - like, reeeeeally loves it, hence the nursery rhyme cd purchase for us to learn the words / actions and sing along. 

She plays alone brilliantly and I encourage her to explore things, sometimes she actively asks for downtime. Today she was teething badly, not feeling well and kept bumping into things and sobbing...cue half an hour in her playpen with her toys and she cheered up instantly. It was a relief I think.

I love the cool bath after nap idea. Tried to buy a paddling pool but everywhere is sold out including amazon. She wakes up so hot and sweaty after her nap, I really feel for her.

Her favourite toys are anything that isn't a toy so I tend to give her spatulas, silicone ice cube trays, an old mobile phone....  She is after my make- up big time too!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

heres a good resource for heuristic play/treasure baskets

http://www.nurseryworld.co.uk/treasure-baskets-heuristic-play

i did treausre baskets for mine and they loved them!

kj x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Brilliant! Thank you! I'm going to have lots of fun finding interesting activities and ways for her to learn! My inner child is very excited!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I was going say add vanilla or lemon essence to the playdough to add an extra sensory experience, but if you are trying to discourage her from eating it maybe that's not such a wise move   if you are worried about hard rice or pasta for filling and pouring you could cook it first or use cereal or softer things like sweetcorn or peas (but mind those nappies!!  ) Simple but so effective, bubbles! Honestly, hours of fun!! All the ideas are great and work wonders, especially cornflour and water, aka gloop!! I love the stuff!!!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

After reading a bit about heuristic play last night I made a 'treasure box' for her to 'discover' this morning. It has been a smash hit! She played with it whilst I got dressed, totally animated and loving it. After our morning walk with the dogs (she loves being outdoors) I've brought it downstairs and she was so excited to see it  

I basically ran around the house at 10pm last night grabbing all sorts of things...a wooden spoon, egg cup, a large cork, plastic cups, wooden jenga blocks, baking utensils...she's having a ball examining them, putting things back in the box, chewing them, bashing them....

Thank you so much keemjay for the idea!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

glad she loved it..they are great and sooo good for sensory play, plus no batteries and noises and all that innecessary jazz
charity shops are good for picking up bits and bobs to go in them too


Kj x


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

So pleased your little one loves the treasure basket, they are amazing xx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

When you say 1... there is a HUGE difference between 12 months and 23 months.

I saw paddling pools in a discount shop near the seaside, worth trying a shop like that?

When we're at home little boy (18 months) basically potters with his stuff. He can JUST put one shape in the shape sorter, he's a whizz with block towers though, and he can do his tower toy now. He loves to put things in and out of boxes, tupperware is also a hit (he has his "own" cupboard). He is obsessed with balls, and his soft toys (if he spots one he hasn't seen for a while he's deliriously happy!).

He likes going to get his toys and showing them to me, pottering in the kitchen and/or chucking his ball around, pretending to drink from plastic cups.

I like the idea of the treasure basket, they sound great!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Not sure if you have a clas ohslon near you but they have paddling pools


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

A what?


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/

Lol the spouses! It's a shop a bit like Ikea


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I see!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

She's 12 months.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks newmum - never heard of that shop but will check it out


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

At 12 months little boy basically liked madly crawling around the house, throwing balls, any nursery rhyme with actions especially if it involves being upside down (Humpty Dumpty, This is the way the ladies ride, I'm a little teapot). Playing with wrapping paper or his space blanket, goop, his favourite Chritmas card box, rattles/things in plastic bottles (pasta etc). Also aquariums.

He was not really pulling himself up yet at that age so wasn't into the Tupperware cupboard yet.


----------

